# ILETS A1 life skills certificate - question



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

How long is the ILETS A1 life skills test certificate valid for? and how soon after you receive the ceritificate you should apply?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

2 years. As soon as you're ready to.


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Princess86 said:


> How long is the ILETS A1 life skills test certificate valid for? and how soon after you receive the ceritificate you should apply?


Hi Princess

Is the IELTS A1 Life Skills the one needed for spouse visa? Have you done the test and they confirmed it to you?

I have been told by a friend that he took IELTS General Training for spouse visa but I don't think that's necessary and it's more expensive!

Hope to hear from you. Thanks.


----------



## humble (May 6, 2015)

armani08 said:


> Hi Princess
> 
> Is the IELTS A1 Life Skills the one needed for spouse visa? Have you done the test and they confirmed it to you?
> 
> ...


My wife did General training, it was tough, she attempted it twice, obviously A1 is easier and less to do ie no reading and writting(even though not required)


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi armani
The minimum requirement for the spouse visa is speaking and listening so this will be the ILELTS A1 life skills test. My husband will be taking this exam soon and from my research this is the English language requirement. The general training does not apply to this but can still be accepted I guess


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

And from what I know this exam is pretty straightforward and easy  hope that helps


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks very much humble and princess.

We will take A1 Life Skills then.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

A1 Life Skills was introduced on April 6 by IELTS that's why anyone previously taking the test would have taken the General Training test, which also covers reading and writing, but is more difficult.

My wife had to take it as well and thankfully, passed first time at B1.

If you get a pass at B1 level it means you won't need to retake the English language test in the UK (depending on the current immigration rules at that time) when applying for ILR.


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks. That makes sense now. ILR will be more than 5 years from now. They will probably change the requirements again! Lol


----------



## zaeedh (May 22, 2014)

Will our spouses be able to use the previous IELTS General certificate for FLR because the general one is no longer on the approved list.


----------

